# Seafrance prices



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi all,

Do seafrance change their prices at different times of the year ?

I'm going out end feb, returning late march, 7.5m quoting £89 but I went last sept for half this price.

Should I hang on and book later ?

Cheers, Simon.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Seafrance seem to have shot up in price all year.. 
I always used to use them, especially with the MHF discount code..
However in 2009 every time I checked it's always been cheaper with P&O. So the business went to them...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

LozSiBen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do seafrance change their prices at different times of the year ?


Yes, and different times of day. The price also depends on how far in advance you book. It also depends on who you book with. There is a discount for MHF members.

It seems to be a bit of a lottery. I have had 2 different quotes for exactly the same crossing with the same motorhome. I found a good quote one day, hesitated and came back to it 2 days later and the quote had changed.

G


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I agree with TONKA. We always used SeaFrance but our last two trips have been with P&O.

We go out on 27th Dec and back mid Feb and P&O were cheapest (7.5m) at £75. SeaFrance were about £90 at the time inc the MHF discount.

In the summer I rang Sea France and asked why they were no longer competitive (hoping they'd knock me a bit off!) and basically they said that they had put prices up for motorhomes and reduced them for cars. - They didn't offer me anything off!

As for price variations, it depends on how soon you book, the earlier the cheaper you'll get it and of course it depends on sailing day/time.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmmm.
I don't know about that, I went on line to get prices for the tunnel and ferrys to go over in Jan and come back in April.
The cheapest I managed was with P.O they were a lot cheaper than Sea France who I have a booking account with.

7.0 meter motor home with trailer with car on, 2 passengers and a spotty dog.

Dearest tunnel, next Sea France, then P.O. Dover Calais return half price of the tunnel.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

we booked a while ago and it was £62 return


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

in 2008 Sea france were about half the price of P&O for us.

In 2009 P&O were 30% cheaper than Seafrance.

We just shop about and play with the sailing times until we get a price we are happy with then book it. Some times you have to keep trying for a week or two though and then you run the risk of having to pay more.

Its your choice and gamble


Richard...


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

we always used to use p&o but now use norfolk line 10 mtr van plus toadie £102 return


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tonka said:


> Seafrance seem to have shot up in price all year..
> I always used to use them, especially with the MHF discount code..
> However in 2009 every time I checked it's always been cheaper with P&O. So the business went to them...


I had a similar experience so I booked with P & O


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We are going out with Seafrance next week, as they don't charge for dogs , we travel with two, but we will probably return with P&O in March/April.
Gary


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We booked Seafrance for end of Feb returning end of May for a van upto 7m for £66 and also a one way in August for £32.
All the others were stupid prices unless you went at silly times.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

greygit said:


> We are going out with Seafrance next week, as they don't charge for dogs , we travel with two, but we will probably return with P&O in March/April.
> Gary


None of the ferry companies or Euro Tunnel charge for dogs going out of the country but they have all ganged together to charge £30 per dog to get back into UK 

We used SF Carnet last year however its more than doubled for us (8.5mtrs) this year so we are off on Euro Tunnel courtesy of Tesco.

Even a straight booking worked out much more expensive than P&O. Actually the CC booking service would have been the cheapest had we not had Tesco vouchers.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Vennwood said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> > We are going out with Seafrance next week, as they don't charge for dogs , we travel with two, but we will probably return with P&O in March/April.
> ...


I thought P&O charged half going out and half coming back?
Gary


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Gary,

They do charge £15 each way if you book a *return.* when booked on the web site

However if you book just a one way from Calais to Dover then its £30. That was the rate we were quoted when I rang up. We were thinking of trying a different route out and coming back via Calais

EDIT: I've just looked on the French web site and if you book one way from Calais to Dover they charge €21 per animal however the crossing prices are much higher than if you originate from Dover


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Vennwood said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> They do charge £15 each way if you book a *return.* when booked on the web site
> 
> ...


Yes, I thought it was like that but we never book returns as we like to be flexible on our homecoming also we can check prices and best days to travel back when near the time.
Gary


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Could not believe how cheap it was with Sea France. We go out in the evening and home in the evening. In January we are paying 43.20 return. That is travelling out on a Sunday and back on a Saturday. Saver going out and flexible coming home. This is with our MHF discount.
Only booked last week. 6 m motor home plus 2 adults.


----------

